# My Oberon and DecalGirl have arrived - pics inside!



## Jecca (Feb 27, 2010)

The skin took forever to get here, but the Oberon shipped so fast. I'm completely in love. The Oberon is Celtic Hounds in wine and is so gorgeous and luxurious. It's just beautiful. I was torn between this one and the Avenue of Trees in fern. I'm glad I chose this one. The color is beautiful and I love that the design is on the back and on the front, and that it has a design on the spine. The first thing I did with it was take out plastic cards on each side of the cover. Don't need 'em, and the cover feels more flexible without them. I don't think they add anything to the design, and the cover still protects the Kindle very well. Then I threaded two beads and the charm onto the bungee. I like the way it looks for now, but need to use it for a while to see how functional it is. I like the way the beads look, though.

The skin is Reaching Out from DecalGirl. It went on a lot easier than I expected. I love it!

Anyway, here are some pics. I took them with my iPhone, so the color is not great and there's no flash.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Beautiful combo! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just love the wine celtic hounds. If I get a second cover (who am I kidding... when I get a second cover) that will my pick.  Lovely combo,  Enjoy!

I took out the plastic inserts in my Oberon also, like it better without them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your combo.  Especially love the Celtic Hounds cover in wine.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I love the Celtic Hounds too...just can't decide on wine or saddle. Also like the Da Vinci.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That looks so nice together. That Oberon cover is beautiful!
Brenda


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Beautiful!!!*


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Love it!! You have excellent taste!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

VERY nice!


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Yowza that is a gorgeous cover, and the skin pairing is very classic.  Love the beads, too!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

What a gorgeous combination!!!!!!!!!

Love everything about it!  Oberon cover choice and color! AND....... the skin is akin to a paisley design,,,,which, if you had not read my posting on the boards earlier, I feel very partial to!  

Great choices! Hope you enjoy them for a long time to come!

Leslie


----------



## Jecca (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm in love with it. 

Another thing I love about the cover that I have heard mentioned as a negative is its weight. It is definitely heavier than my M-Edge Go (not by too much though), but it is a very satisfying weight. When you open the cover, it kind of clunks open - like it's an old tome. And it folds back flatter than my Go did. It's just lovely.

The beads came out looking black in the pictures, but really they're a dark purpley red. More purple than red, but it goes well with the wine cover.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice combination.
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful combo.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful combination!  Enjoy them!


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Love your combo. Very classy!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty combo. I love, love, love my wine Celtic Hounds.


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful cover, beautiful skin....love it!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very pretty combo, it reminds me of my KK combo, Velvet Jewel skin with Dragon Roost in Wine Oberon cover. (Pictures in the Show your Oberon cover thread)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats on a beatiful combo.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice colors


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I knew you'd love the skin.  It's the same one that I have and it's so pretty


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

robjond said:


> I knew you'd love the skin. It's the same one that I have and it's so pretty


YOu guys lucked out.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice


----------

